# 69 GTO Door Removal Tips?



## FastMonty (Dec 9, 2009)

Hi all,

I need to take my doors off... any tips? Besides don't drop it, etc... What's the best, most efficient way to do it? 



Thanks!


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

FastMonty said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I need to take my doors off... any tips? Besides don't drop it, etc... What's the best, most efficient way to do it?
> 
> ...


if the fenders are on use a floor jack to support it. have someone balance it while you remove the bolts. mark the hinge location, in and out and up and down, if you plan to put the same door back on.


----------



## FastMonty (Dec 9, 2009)

Ahhh, you bring up a good point... my fenders are off. But, eventually, I'll have to put the doors back on, which I think should be done after the fenders are painted and mounted, right? 

So, as far as marking the location of the hinges, i'll be drilling a 3/16" hole through each hinge, then use a precision pin to mount, weld the pin, grind, paint... no one will know. 

Anyway, a quick look at the hinge pins, it seems they can't be removed very easily. Is there a trick to that? 

Has anyone removed the pins, then taken the door off/on?

Thanks!


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

FastMonty said:


> Ahhh, you bring up a good point... my fenders are off. But, eventually, I'll have to put the doors back on, which I think should be done after the fenders are painted and mounted, right?
> 
> So, as far as marking the location of the hinges, i'll be drilling a 3/16" hole through each hinge, then use a precision pin to mount, weld the pin, grind, paint... no one will know.
> 
> ...


doors go on first and after being fully adjusted install the fenders.


----------



## FastMonty (Dec 9, 2009)

Fantastic point. Tough to align get at the bolts if the fender is in the way. It's obviously Friday... 

Thanks again,


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

The pins can be a PITA to get out, but that is only half the trouble. The real "B" is the roller and spring on the detente that holds the door open in different widths. I think that spring holds the world up. They make a tool to compress it.

Google: door spring compressor tool


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

the more of these threads i read the happier i am that i was able to do a body on restoration, and that my doors still shut like the day it came off the line. But its heartening to know that the vast knowledge on the forum can guide you through any task step by step to eliminate the trial and error of a first timer. Now if i could just figure out how to change my avatar to show the completed car....lol

http://s1098.photobucket.com/albums/g372/instg8ter/1966 Tempest/

Brian


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Brian, Ask a Moderator to help you with the Avatar....


----------



## Joe C2 C5 (Apr 13, 2011)

likethat said:


> The pins can be a PITA to get out, but that is only half the trouble. The real "B" is the roller and spring on the detente that holds the door open in different widths. I think that spring holds the world up. They make a tool to compress it.
> 
> Google: door spring compressor tool


Available at Harbor Freight for about $20 and worth every cent.


----------

